# Wanted - Monterey California area President's weekend



## Aptman (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a conference in Monterey over President's Day weekend and am wondering if any TUG folk have a line on any places there that weekend.  Please let me know if you do. Check in 2/13 and check out 2/16 for 3 nights.  

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2015)

As I recall, there is a big golf tournament that weekend that hoovers up all availability for that weekend.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 31, 2015)

Try AirBnB.  I know there are some in the Monterey area as we have one listed in the Prunedale area.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------

